# Vulcan Vtec infrared char broiler



## rithit (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi there, I'm looking to modify the cooking equipment in my little food truck and this char broiler looks to be the cats meow. They promise low to no flare ups and even, fast cooking with very little maintenance and clean up. Anyone played with one of these or tasted food cooked on it? Temperature ranges too, looks like it cooks very hot and may not always want it that way? Thanks so much.


----------



## monty morales (Mar 29, 2014)

Excellent charbroiler. We've been using it for 6 months now and can't complain. Even heating with no flare-ups and still produces a smoky flavor.


----------

